# is this is from the wood or the glue ?



## Evelyn (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everyone


i hope some one can help me on this becz we always have a complain about our Solid Door after we fix it for our client 2- or 3 manth he come again to as the door is getting out for each part we add the glue and this is becz of the sun so i dont no if this is about the wood or the glue 


we are having this problem with the Ash and beech and teak wood is there any better wood to use for the main door the sun will not effect or what is the best glue to use for the solid doors ?


Thankyou
Evelyn


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I understood your post. If has to do with the door swelling or shrinking, it's the wood, not the glue. Wood will expand and contract with changes in moisture content. 

Waterproof/resistant glues like Titebond III, urea-formaldehyde, or phenol formaldehyde glues work well for joinery on exterior doors.


----------

